# Navigationsleiste nicht neu laden



## sspider (17. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger und baue grade eine Site auf. Ich will keine frames verwenden und habe jetzt folgendes Problem:

Habe ein dynamisches Navigationsmenü eingefügt und möchte erreichen, dass ich es nur einmal schreiben muss, es mit index.htm aufgerufen wird und dann nicht mehr neu geladen wird, wenn man die Seite wechselt. 

Sonst muss ich das Menü auf jeder Seite einfügen und wenn ich es mal verändern will, ist das dann eine riesige Arbeit.

So weit bin ich bis jetzt: http://www.tvdreieichenhain.de/abteilungen/tischtennis/neu/

Da gibts doch sicher eine Lösung, oder?

Thanks und Gruß
sspider


----------



## Sinac (17. Dezember 2003)

Also wenns nicht neu geladen werden soll musst du Frames benutzen.
Aber wenn die NaviLeiste einzelnd auf jeder Seite sein soll und du wenn
sich was ändert nicht alle Seiten ändern willste wären include Dateien
das richtige für dich!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## daDom (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Ich würde das an deiner Stelle mit Java machen.

Du schreibst einfach deine Navigation in eine ".js"-Datei.
Diese musst du per Java in deinen HTML-Code einbinden.

Mache das genauso, wie du css-Dateien in den Code einbindest.
	
	
	



```
<link href="menue.js" type="text/css" language="Javascript">
```
(Oder so ähnlich...  )

Du musst allerdings in der Datei, die du einbindest (die "menue.js") alle Anführungszeichen löschen!
Wenn du an manchen Stellen unbedingt welche brauchst, kannst du diese hier nehmen:
	
	
	



```
'
(Shift-Taste + #-Taste)
```

daDom


----------



## Sinac (17. Dezember 2003)

Ist doch ähnlich wie das mit den includes, nur umständlicher...

Und wie immer wieder:
JAVA IST NICHT JAVASCRIPT

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## sspider (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi, danke für die Antwort! Aber: Was sind Includes? und wie funktionier das?

Gruß
SSPIDER


----------

